# Fitting New Radio to 2005 Swift Lifestyle 630L



## BillyWig (Aug 24, 2007)

I am planning to have a go at installing a Sony DAB 6650 Radio in place of the factory fit Blaupunkt Radio in my 2005 630L.

I have searched everywhere for wiring diagrams but didn't find anything specific from Swift or on Fiat Ducato's. I think I have now sussed it, having found some Audi diagrams that seem to match and describe the Blocks A, B and C2 which are coming from the Van.

I am sure that these diagrams will be useful to others:-
http://www.isham-research.co.uk/quattro/wiring/Typ85/isopin.html

My next job is a trip to Halfords to see if they do a ready made wiring loom to connect these to the Sony Radio (any hints?) otherwise I think I have enough to start patching the wires across.

What I don't understand is the 3 wires connected to block C2 pins 10, 11 and 12. labeled RC +12V, Remote Control and RC GND. I am thinking that they have something to do with the 20minute cut off and I am hoping that I don't need to connect them to the Sony Radio (seeing I don't have anything that matches). Can anyone confirm this?

I do have a new DAB glass fit digital aerial which I am planning to fit on the left side of the Windscreen. However I think that the existing FM aerial is wired through to the Status Aerial on the roof (does this make sense?). I presume that this will offer better reception when the ignition is off, but because the Status isn't powered when driving I am not sure that it gives me any benifit. Perhaps I should revert back to the Fiat's rubber arial near the drivers door?.

I would welcome any advice or comments from anyone who has experienced swapping radios. I am sure that I am going to hit some problems.

Thanks


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Billywig,

The A block is used for power, the B block is for speaker connections, and the C block is used for auxiliary devices. 

Swift do not alter any off the pins, they are configured in the original setup, as per the Fiat spec.

If you can send me a PM with your e-mail address, I can send the correct wiring diagram for your vehicle, which may shed some more light. If you can also include your chassis number, I can confirm the location of your aerial.

On a personal note, I have never had any success with DAB radios in moving vehicles. If you are planning to use the radio only when stationary, I'm sure you will have good reception. However, on the move, it is difficult to get "good" reception, as DAB seems to be more directional than analogue radio.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sorry I can't help you with your wiring questions but there is another issue that you should be aware of. The CD player in my original Blaupunkt radio / CD stopped working so I had the radio replaced with an Alpine unit. The Alpine worked fine but I found that when my motorhome was parked up instead of the cab battery's voltage dropping by approx 0.1V a week, as it had before, it was dropping by approx 0.1V a day! This very quickly resulted in a flat battery. I went back to the shop that had fitted the Alpine and was told that the Blaupunkt had an internal battery which provided the power needed to remember the programmed radio preset channels whereas the Alpine didn't which would cause the increased drain on the cab battery. They said that as far as they knew the Blaupunkt was the only make that has this internal battery. They said that they had wired the Alpine into the permanent live and they could swap this to the ignition live which would stop the battery drain but would mean that I would have to have the ignition on to be able to use the radio. I wasn't happy with this. The problem was solved by leaving the radio wired into the permanent live but fitting a switch on this live to enable the radio to be made dead when the motorhome is parked up. This means that the preset radio channels have to be reprogrammed in when I get the motorhome out of storage but the battery drop is back to approx 0.1V a week and I don't have flat battery trouble any more for which I'm extremely grateful!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

If the DAB that you wish to fit has Solid State storage this does away with 
the need for any power going to the device to retain your settings.

Good Luck.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Happytraveller,

Just to shed some light on your comments: While the blocks are standard, and therefore, the pins should all perform the same function when connected, there are known issues with some pins.

For example, Pins 4 & 7 (Block A) can often be connected the wrong way round (either in the OEM harness or in the Head unit), leading to power drains. The Blaupunkt London (which I assume you had fitted before) has a non-volatile memory, meaning it remembers the pre-stored radio stations, even with the power disconnected. 

However, clock functions require a permanent power supply, to ensure the radio displays the correct time, etc.

If with your Alpine, you are finding a power drain, and wanted to remove the additional switch, you could look at swapping Pin 4 & 7 around, to resolve the issue.

A simple check with a multi-meter will tell you which pin is the permanent live and which is the switched (ignition) live.

Ash


----------



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Ash.


----------



## doug285 (Apr 30, 2008)

I do know that Ford cars and vans are wired the same, so buying a wiring converter for a different make of radio works for both types of vehicle. Hopefully it will be the same for Fiat and Halfords should be able to help you.


----------

